# Salt Fork Youth Hunt



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I tried a little research on the salt fork youth hunt I got drawn for...

Sounds like there are some big bucks in there and I get to hunt around the golf course area for the youths only!!!

Any tips on that place, isn't it worth going too?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My daughter got drawn also. We are hoping to go check it out Before Halloween. I am planning on hunting part of the muzzleloader season, and I can do more scouting then.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I'll try to get you some gps #s for a great spot my Daughter and I found. had 4 bucks within shootin range in first 1/2 hour. She took a beautiful 9 pt that morning.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got One, that is awful nice of you. Most guys do not want to share "their" spots. I commend you on your sportsmanship.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

The golf course is loaded with deer. And yes there are some giants roaming it. Hunted the early muzzleloader season 2 yrs ago there and stayed at the cabins. Would see little bucks, big bucks and plenty of does running across the road next to the golf course. Good luck to you.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys

I also have to thank got one again, that was extra nice of him!

So as I understand it we will be hunting pretty much anywhere we want? I see on the map there are 3 places (large) shaded in green where we can hunt... So can we go anywhere?

Also hows the lodge? Might come down the day before


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Jonny, Go the day before if you can. There is a horse trail just to the west of the #s I gave you, to make for easy access to the spot. There will be a knob on a long draw where you can watch all 3 sides. Use a drag rag on the way in and some camo netting to make a small blind if possible. You WILL see bucks there!! Take pics and make us proud!! Good luck...........


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Jonny, What day are you going to be there? My two boys got drawn for Sunday and we will probable hunt on public on Saturday. The lodge is pretty nice and pretty pricey, but it also makes it really easy to hit the woods in the morning.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

If the lodge is to pricey for you the cabins they have are real nice. T.V. full kitchen and the lakes right there so you can fish when not hunting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, might do the cabins if they have any 

I'm not sure what fay it is, pretty sure its the first day but I could be wrong, will get back to ya on that


----------

